

HTML Sanitizer - ashitvora

Is anybody aware of any HTML Sanitizer (Javascript or Java either is fine).<p>I have an app where I fetch data from different RSS / ATOM feeds and sometimes those feeds contain NOT well-formed HTML and it screws up my app (styling and layout).
======
sfrey
The sanitize function in YQL looks like it would work. (I say "looks like"
because I haven't tried it yet.)

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/guide/sorting.html>

~~~
ashitvora
Thanks :)

------
ashitvora
Guys, this one seems to be working <http://phpjs.org/functions/strip_tags:535>

Still if you have any other suggestions, please let me know.

Thanks :)

